# Picture of installed driver side axle?



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm needing a pic of an installed driver side axle if anyone has one. This is on a 95 SER. I can't tell if I got the axle in all the way and there's around a 3/8" gap between the housing and seal. Drove fine, but leaks fluid. Maybe it's just the seal that's bad?


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

try taking a screwdriver or small prytool to the axle inside the gap and put a little pressure on it to see if it moves out or not, if it starts coming out it's not installed all the way in. If it isn't installed all the way, make sure the wheels are straight ahead, remove the wheel, remove the axle nut, hold a piece of wood on the axle stud and whack it hard with a 5lb hammer or something similar a few times, do that until you can't move the axle out of the transmission at that gap easily....


----------

